# A few squirrels and a possum



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I took these this year with double theraband gold and 158gr swc 38 s


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I tried to load pictures from cell phone, and could not figure out how to post them.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

There they are. I loaded one twice sorry. The forks are Aplus ps1 and a natural. Of course I ate the possum.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i like wad cuters as ammo seems like they hit harder.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree ghost they shoot very accurately with double TBG ,but not so good in my triple theraband black


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice to see you posting leadball, nice shooting. Love squirrel but have to pass on the possum.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice small game hunt~ AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice ! I like that heavy ammo myself ... good choice.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shooting!


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool! Love squirrel hunting & eating, too.

Can i ask leadball, what band length, and draw length you have?

Good shootin,
Steve


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello Bullit

I cut these duel TBG bands 7/8" wide at the forks. 3/4" at the pouch, and there 9" long. I pull them back behind my ear util they feel like there statring to max out..


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the specs,leadball!
Good shootin
Steve


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one


----------

